# It's not wood



## The100road (Jun 5, 2017)

well @rocky1 what do you think? 

Man, you are right about this stuff making a mess! 

I think it turned out pretty cool. If you look very close you can see the end of the moss pieces that almost look smudged or not sanded enough but no matter how much I sand the end of these strings still looked this way.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Dude that is off the charts!! Looks like it could use a little CA to fill the pits where the moss pulled out, but that is absolutely too cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jun 5, 2017)

Awesome, I'll do that on the other two here in the next couple weeks and send you the best of the bunch!


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Does the black glitter reflect light when you turn it? It's obvious in the casting, but camera angle hides the sparkle!


----------



## The100road (Jun 5, 2017)

You can see the glitter in the sun but you kind of have to look for it. I didn't notice it the first couple times looking but then seen the sparkle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 5, 2017)

Too cool! Filling those pores will put it over the top, but it's really nice as is.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Yeah, I think I'd give it about 4 - 5 coats of CA, then wet sand with 1000 grit, repeat until the strings are all sealed and the holes are all filled, then wet sand with 3000 grit, and buff it out. Anticipated the ends being an issue, but I really didn't expect it to pit like that when it pulled out. Not bad though, I think it'll cover with a few rounds of CA. 

Looks like I better get busy casting those, I foresee a bunch of those blanks being asked for!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 5, 2017)

The100road said:


> Man, you are right about this stuff making a mess!



Yeah, turning resins is a messy deal!! Not nearly as much fun to clean up as sawdust and shavings!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 5, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, turning resins is a messy deal!! Not nearly as much fun to clean up as sawdust and shavings!!



Rocky, might want to include some materials that phosphoresce, might broaden the market even more for you...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 5, 2017)

That might be cool too! Have to see what I can find.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 6, 2017)

Over the top awesome! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

